# very lazy puppy?? is this normal??



## gagematthews

Hi there.. hopefully someone can help me. We just got our first gsd puppy and hes great(for 11 weeks old). training going very well and seems to be very smart and willing to learn, awesome dog and we all love him. my questions are for the last 2-3 days he doesnt seem to be eating a whole bunch(if at all) and seems more lazy than normal. He hasnt been a real big eater since we brought him home 3 weeks ago but this seems extreme for a young puppy or is it a gsd thing? We have made him a vet appt. for thurs out of concern but everyone in this forum seems to know the breed best and owners of some fabulous looking gsd. Any ideas/help would be a great help, thanks.


----------



## Jason L

teething maybe?


----------



## lucymom

Puppies sleep a LOT. Also, my puppy had days when she just was not interested in food. Check with your vet, and also, maybe explain what you mean by lazy?


----------



## zyppi

If you've had this little fellow 3 weeks and he seems lethargic, go with your gut and take him to be checked.

I never wait to see how it shakes out if I think one of mine is "off."


----------



## littledmc17

agreed if your gut says something is wrong take him to the vet.
They do sleep alot when they are pups


----------



## LadyHawk

> Originally Posted By: littledmcagreed if your gut says something is wrong take him to the vet.
> They do sleep alot when they are pups



<span style="color: #FF0000">I third it-</span> it could be anything from sleep depravation (they DO sleep a Lot!) or he might need to be wormed- that can throw them off - he might just be effected by heat if that is an issue - orr possibly new food, new meds new environment.... hmm just really anything - but I would go with the gut and have him checked .... for $50.00 the vet visit can give you a lot of peace of mind!


----------



## StarryNite

Def. a vet check first. Lulu barely ate to save her life when we first got her at 12 weeks old, I had her on Nutro LBP which I now know is AWFUL food, I was pretty clueless about food then. I finally had to go get her the canned food just so she could get some nutrition in her! She would eat that but I didn't want her to need expensive canned food that would hurt her teeth so I researched foods and then put her on TOTW which she ate just fine without needing a canned food mixed in but eventually she started not wanting to eat again and really runny poops. I had her vet checked and her stool checked, she was just fine, so I figured she's just super picky. I then started her on a RAW diet and she has been perfect ever since, she eats great, normal poops along with a ton of other benefits I won't go into here, plus it cost about the same as when I had her on the TOTW. I wonder if yours is just picky like Lulu was.







but def. get vet checkup first, that is what I did to rule out any physical problems.


----------



## Samba

Be sure the pup gets a thorough exam. Have vet check for heart murmur, also. This could be normal behavior but it is important to get a vet check, especially since you noticed a definite change.


----------



## girlll_face

Puppies don't start teething by 11 weeks...
I'd guess it's most likely worms, when I rescued Bella she had worms and would just barely pick at her food. It was a constant struggle to get her to eat that first week, especially after the worms were all dying and coming out of her system.


----------



## gagematthews

Thank you all so very much for the input. I am going to stick with the vet appt. thursday, he just doesnt seem right last 2 days and my gut says something is not right as you guys have re-inforced. I will post and let everyone know how it turns out. oh yeah, by lathargic i meant walk for 2 minutes and lay down to sleep for a 1/2 hour. When we got him he was more than happy to play with the kids for a little while at a time or the cat(whatever moved first), now he really doesnt care and usually just watches if he can be bothered at that. Thanks again to all, i am going to try and up-load a picture for you to see our new addition to our family.


----------



## gagematthews

This is our new family member, thanks again for all youre help.


----------



## Samba

What a cutie! Hope everything works out okay at the vet. Let us know!


----------



## gagematthews

will do thank you


----------



## lucymom

How is your puppy doing? He's a cutie pie!


----------



## travclay

Really cute pup! Hope everything went well at the vet. Bronx didn't eat a lot at first either then right at about 12-13 weeks he turned into a garbage disposal with legs. Be ready, it's coming! Good luck again.


----------



## gagematthews

So sorry about the lapse since my last post. Dr. had me switch his food "again" and i say that because i thought we had tried them all.. Gage has since become "round" in the belly and he has done a complete turn-around in the energy department, i can hardly keep up with him, nevermind the kids. Although the dr did not think he had worms, he treated him anyways and all seems to be ok now. so long story short im still not sure what the root cause was but he seems so much better. Again thank you all..


----------



## Oopster77

What food is he on now? Our 15 week girl likes walks but doesnt care for running or playing, there is not "excitement" when we train and when we toss a ball or stick, she casually trots over too it and walks back. There is just no pep like our last GSD. We are struggling with this.


----------



## dogma13

11 year old thread


----------

